# 750brute vs 450rhonda ?



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres my question my nebior has a honda 450r with a cam(think like a stage 1) DG pipe,jetted,and headder pipe so we where going to run them on the road so what would my brute run like against it with the stock tireswheels no lift and its all stock except the 3" snork,almond prim and red secondary.I have other prim & second springs if you guys think something else would work better.I figured we would run them since i have the lift and wheels off because of shop work.:saevilw:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

when i had 27's i smoked a couple z400's but now with the red secondary i cant do nothing lol....take the red secondary out and get some vids it is all for fun who cares lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Think im going to try with the springs then with the stockers.I still have to get it back from the shop too lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I can guess you will top-out first.. but at that point you should be way way ahead. After that he's going to keep going for a bit and take you. Limit it to 500 feet or less....lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I can guess you will top-out first.. but at that point you should be way way ahead. After that he's going to keep going for a bit and take you. Limit it to 500 feet or less....lol


I already told him he would take me in a long run because of the beltdrive but he still thinks he can take me all the way :thinking: lol.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

400 yes 450 no....I love the Bruit but cam in a light 450... think he will win.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My old 650i with 2s beat a z400 with a cam thats y i was asking what u guys thought.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that is if he knows how to drive i use to smoke alot of bikes faster then my old yfz450 due to them poppin the clutch and standing it right up or spinning off the line.... it is as much the driver as it is the bike


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

He is a good rider.We road a few times togeather he can navagate utility trails preaty good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> I already told him he would take me in a long run because of the beltdrive but he still thinks he can take me all the way :thinking: lol.


Tell him...._bring it_...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If he can ride the 450r will take you the whole way


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah i dont really see a stock motored brute hanging with a 450. i ran my 250f dirt bike again a couple brutes and a can am...it wasnt even fair lol. on one run, i gave them a HUGE lead before i took off, then i split 2 brutes on a wheelie about half way across the pasture lol. i know thats a dirtbike vs a quad, but the 450 race quads are fast lol

the only reason i can see a brute gettin a jump off the line is the 450 spinning too bad, but that jump would only last a short while IMO lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well doesnt sound good for me but im going to give it a shot


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Well doesnt sound good for me but im going to give it a shot


Be sure to be in 4wd...less spin...more launch...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I raced a buddies Banchee in sugar sand the 4wd sent me way out in front but when he got a bite 5th gear,he came up on me real fast. So I did the only thing I could , hop off and say I won. I also put the bike back to 2wd and told him it was 2wd the whole way, left him scratching his head. 400s you can beat 450...not so much. weight = speed.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I raced a 2010 yami fi 450 stock last year on gravel. I had him from the get go till about 50 when I let off buy a lot. But He never stopped spinning lol. Once we got up to that speed I could keep up just fine but couldn't catch him. Those things are insanely fast...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

My nephew has a yzf 450 and I got him on the jump and for about the first 150ft but after that I did not have a chance. You should be able to get the jump but that will be about it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

this sucks i still dont have my bike from the shop yet 2 weeks to fix cv and tie rod end what the heck so cant race untill i get. i miss her lol.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I raced one a few weeks ago. If I was on my old Zillas or stockers it would have been a better race but he still would have won. The Terms started wandering like crazy once I hit 35 mph, but up until then we were neck and neck. With the Zillas I could have hung with him for a bit longer since they didnt ever try to kill me.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

run him in the gravel and make sure your in 4wd lol might help out on your end


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

line them up and see who wins that's the only to find out.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

got my bike back kawie hooked me up but any way going to see if he is going to ride with us on sunday so maybe we will can do this. I should have waited on this post untill we could do it but o well.(lol)Im going to try and get some vids so see what i can do.


----------

